# Homemade Creations >  mini john deere

## stan leiter

Hello all,I am a newbie and mentioned in my introduction that my hobby is taking 70's era john deere garden tractors and making mini versions of the big ones.I was asked to post pictures... so here goes.This is the first one i did it's styled after a 1958 730.

----------

kbalch (Feb 5, 2014)

----------


## DIYer

Wow, that's cool! Any build threads? How long would a project like that take?

----------


## stan leiter

About 6 months including wagon.



> Wow, that's cool! Any build threads? How long would a project like that take?

----------

DIYer (Feb 5, 2014)

----------


## kbalch

Very, very cool.

Do you maintain a personal collection of these, or do you move them along and go on to the next one?

Ken

----------


## stan leiter

> Very, very cool.
> 
> Do you maintain a personal collection of these, or do you move them along and go on to the next one?
> 
> Ken



As of now i only have the one,I have a couple more in the works a 4020 diesel and a unstyled A with hand start.I haven't had much time to work on mine as i have built 4 of these for other people.That supports my hobby and buys me new toys for the shop.

----------


## Workshopshed

That looks great. What do you use for power, are they electrical?

----------


## stan leiter

> That looks great. What do you use for power, are they electrical?



Thank You,It is powered by the original 8 hp kohler that came in the tractor

----------

